# Baitcast für Friedfisch



## L4rs (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Also Spinnfischer der ausschließlich Baitcastet Frage ich mich ob es auch Friedfischruten im Baitcastprinzip bzw. Multirollen gibt ?

Also lange Ruten mit Triggergriff zum Fischen von Weißfisch bzw. Karpfenangeln ?

Würde mich über zahlreiche Antworten freuen |supergri


LG Lars


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Ich denke nicht das es sowas gibt, würde auch keinen Sinn machen eigentlich. Man nutzt eigentlich nur normale Stationärrollen....wenns etwas exotischer sein soll vielleicht auch eine Kapselrolle oder Centrepin, aber das wars auch.


----------



## Aal_Willi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Sowas in der Art gibt es, also längere Ruten (über 3m) mit Triggergriff.
Google mal Salmon und Steelhead Ruten, da wirst Du dann fündig.
Fenwick, Lamiglas, St. Croix und sicher etliche andere Hersteller bieten
entsprechende Ruten...

Gruss


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Das sind aber Ruten für Salmoniden, keine Ruten die speziell für Weissfisch und Karpfen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das sind aber Ruten für Salmoniden, keine Ruten die speziell für Weissfisch und Karpfen ausgelegt sind.



Ach so, wenn Du das sagst 
Muss wohl so wie bei Askari immer die Fischart auf der Rute
stehen, sonst geht's ja gar nicht.

Danke habe wieder was gelernt hier im AB.

|uhoh:


----------



## L4rs (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Perfekt Danke Willi dann will ich mal auf die Suche gehen 

Denn habe Btcastrollen da und das wäre eine Alternative :vik:


LG Lars


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Naja eine Feeder kann man auch zum Raubfischangeln nehmen, das macht sie aber nicht automatisch zu einer klassischen Raubfischrute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Beim Grundangeln kein Problem, hab ich schon gemacht.
Die Rute braucht nur genügend Ringe.

Mit der Wurfbremse hat man nen schön einstellbaren "Freilauf"..

Ansonsten seh ich weder große Vor- noch Nachteile..

Beim Posenangeln bräuchte man angesichts des geringen Gewichtes der Montagen dann wahrscheinlich eine der teureren Baitcasterrollen, um so leichte Montagen werfen zu können.

Gehen wird das sicher auch, da stellt sich dann die Frage warum?

Wems Spaß macht, der kanns natürlich machen ...


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

@Lars

Schau mal bei der Domäne, die haben grade genau was passendes im Angebot - zum günstigen Preis, wie ich finde.

Kommt sicher daher weil man mit solchen Ruten nicht angeln
kann - HIER IN TEUTSCHLAND - 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/g-loomi...l?refID=base&gclid=CIKxx8TU3sICFbMatAodCVUAbw

#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Und nicht vergessen eine Versicherung abzuschließen, falls es im Gewässer Großkarpfen gibt :q Denn mit diesem "Spielzeug" wirste nicht weit kommen...

Wie auch immer, ist ja nicht mein Geld und Gewissen.


----------



## L4rs (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Grundangeln kein Problem, hab ich schon gemacht.
> Die Rute braucht nur genügend Ringe.
> 
> Mit der Wurfbremse hat man nen schön einstellbaren "Freilauf"..
> ...



Ganz einfach warum ? ... weil ich gute Baitcastrollen habe und wenn da nix gegen spricht warum also nicht ?

Persönlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht wesentlich weiter werfen zu können mit einer Baitcastkombi daher warum dies nicht auch für Friedfisch nutzen |supergri

LG Lars


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn Du das sagst
> Muss wohl so wie bei Askari immer die Fischart auf der Rute
> stehen, sonst geht's ja gar nicht.
> 
> ...


|muahah:.|good:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Mit'm Baitcaster auf Friedfisch ist schon von daher Blödsinn und umständlich, weil jedesmal wenn die Rute abgelegt wird, sie sich rumdreht und dann die Multi unten hängt!
Aber ein rechter Baitcaster Fan hält sie sicherlich wacker stundenlang in der Hand!
Besonders praktisch beim Grundangeln und mit'm elektrischen Bissanzeiger!

Jürgen


----------



## fordfan1 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Hatte es schonmal irgendwo hier geschrieben,ich nutze eine ähnliche Kombination gerne im Fluss mit der treibenden Pose.

Da macht es "für mich" Sinn,weils einfach zu händeln ist.
Allerdings bei deinem Einsatzgebiet kommen mir auch Zweifel,ob du dir das so richtig durchdacht hast.


----------



## L4rs (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Jürgen verstehe den Sinngehalt deiner Aussage nicht ?

Es ist doch super wenn die auf dem Kopf hängt denn lässt sie sich in jedes handelsübliche Rodpod ablegen.
Theoretisch lassen sich Funkbissanzeiger anschließen ...

Also wo ist da der der Blödsinn, das hätte ich gerne genauer von dir erläutert ?

Werde mir nächstes Jahr eine lange Baitcastrute anschaffen und das probieren.

LG Lars


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Beim Grundfischen auf grössere Fische sicherlich zu gebrauchen ,wenn man es mag.
Für ,,leichtes" Posenfischen auf Friedfische sehe ich da eher Nachteile.
Die Ruten sind Bauart bzw.Einsatz bedingt allesamt zu kurz und meiner Meinung nach zu schwer wenn ich mal den vergleich zu englischen Matchruten anstelle .:q
Wenn sie denn für leichtes Posenfischen im See genutzt werden soll.
Ich habe zwar selber keine Baitcastrollen ,wage aber zu bezweifeln das sich damit Gewichte um 2 g ordentlich ins Wasser befördern lassen im vergleich zu einer Stationärrolle.
Lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Dennoch bleiben die Nachteile der ,,kurzen" Ruten 
für das leichte Posenfischen bestehen .


----------



## ede123 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

vor allem hat man in der Regel beim Friedfischangeln längere Montagen , die man ausbringen will/muss. Das lässt sich mit der Baitcaster noch schlechter werfen!


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

löschen


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Das Hauptproblem der Baitcaster ist und bleibt der Aufbau! Beim Wurf wickelt sich die Schnur nicht in Klängen quasi von Selbst von der Rolle, sondern ein Gewicht zieht die Schnur von der Quer eingebauten Spule.... hier kommen dann so nette Dinge wie Fliehkraftbremsen oder Magnetbremsen zum Einsatz, die Verhindern dass man nur 1m weit wirft - oder die Spule zu leicht eingestellt ist und sich nach auftreffen des Gewichtes noch weiter dreht (Perückengefahr!!!). 

 Daher achten die Baitcastercracks ja peinlich genau drauf, dass ihre High-End Caster exakt auf die jeweiligen Ködergewichte etc. ausgelegt und eingestellt sind. Der Caster tauscht also nicht mal schnell mal schnell den 10Gr Wobbler gegen nen all in 28-30Gr Gummi+Jigkopf...

 Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Baitcaster im Spinnfischen Bereich etwas beschäftigt und wollte mir auch mal ne eigene Kombi zum testen holen. Gewofen habe ich schon x mal mit ner Caster.... aber halt jedesmal mit exakt abgestimmten Gerät- Da ich aber 1) gerne am Wasser teste und entscheide was ich gerade anbinde und 2) kein 3 Ruten für jegliche Gewichte dabei haben will - habe ich mich vorerst gegen eine Caster entschieden....


----------



## Spiker86 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Ich angele knappe 2 Jahre nur noch mit der baitcaster 
Zum spinnfischen,und so genau muss ich da nicht auf die Gewichte achten..
Zumindest nicht wie das geschriebene 10 auf 28-30gramm..
Ist bestimmt auch Multi abhänging Art das ist meine Erfahrung!!


----------



## ragbar (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Hab' früher, als ich noch nicht ausschließlich Raubfische beangelt hab', auch mit einer 3.6m Bruce&Walker Karpfenrute und einer Ambassadeur-Multi experimentiert und mit einer Grundmontage gut damit gefangen.
 Schleien, Karauschen, Karpfen. Nur mit Pose ging schlecht, da zu leicht.
 Ich mochte einfach, etwas anderes als Gewöhnliches zu machen.
 In irgendeinem Raubfisch-Gratis-Video wurde mal ein Angler gezeigt, der in der Unterweser Aale mit ner Kombi Multi+ lange Rute fing und begeistert davon war. Die Rutenhalter hatte er so umgebaut, das die Rollen, es waren 6500er Abassadeur ohne Schnurfürung, immer standup abgelegt werden konnten.
 Im übrigen wird in England mit der Multi mit jeder nur vorstellbaren Technik gefischt, sowohl im Süß-als auch Salzwasser, nur hier in D eben nicht.
 Also laßt doch TE mal machen, wenn er Bock auf was besonderes hat, was kaum einer macht, auch wenn' s vielleicht optimaler geht.


----------



## thanatos (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen eine Versicherung abzuschließen, falls es im Gewässer Großkarpfen gibt :q Denn mit diesem "Spielzeug" wirste nicht weit kommen...
> 
> Wie auch immer, ist ja nicht mein Geld und Gewissen.



 entweder man kann angeln oder man kann nicht
 ;+ bist du sicher das du´s kannst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

Keine Ahnung....ich gehe schon seit meiner Kindheit angeln..also etwa 20 Jahre und beschäftige mich praktisch jeden Tag mit dem Thema Angeln, gehe bis auf in den Wintermonaten mindestens 3-4 mal wöchentlich auf verschiedene Fische an verschiedenen Gewässern fischen und das mit einer Erfolgsquote von mindestens 90% 

Natürlich kann ich mit keinem alten Hasen mithalten, der seit 30 Jahren 2-3x im Monat fischen geht...  Von daher ist die Empfehlung auf die sich mein Beitrag (zitiertest Post) bezieht völlig richtig und ich laber nur. Eine Rute von um die 20g Wurfgewicht ist für Großkarpfen, die immer mal vorkommen können bestens geeignet. Die Hersteller, die dicke und lange Karpfenruten von 3lbs oder mehr herstellen, sowie die Karpfenangler, die dann diese üblicherweise auf Großkarpfen nehmen sind doch völlig realitätsfremd!  Falls es doch mal eng wird kann man ja immer noch die Schnur kappen....ist ja nur ein dummer Fisch. Ich glaub ich muss mal umdenken...


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

@ D1985
 nu fühl dich man nich gleich angepullert und bleib mal
 sachlich ,es geht hier um Stippen und wenn da auch große
 Karpfen vorkommen rechtfertigt es doch nicht mit mittelschwerem Big Game Gerät auf Rotaugen und Brassen
 loszuziehen,wenn doch mal ein Großkarpfen sich die Maden reinpfeift ja dann kann der Angler sein Können beweisen.
 Reine Nervensache #6


----------



## Hardiii (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Baitcast für Friedfisch*

also ich seh in der sache gar kein problem!
wenn er das machen will, dann lasst ihn doch! 
ich fische auch lieber mit der castingrute als mit der statio!

und auf grund wird wohl zu 100% klappen! ist ja nichts anderes wie mit nem gummi, man muss das teil nur liegen lassen 
pose sollte auch kein problem sein, waggler oder durchlaufpose, das ganze etwas größer dimensioniert als normal! kann man ja auch locker so ausbleien das die pose bei jeden zupfer unter geht.

also was spricht jetzt noch dagegen? wenn ein 40 pfund karpfen auf den 15g winkelpicker geht kannst du nicht mehr mit der "zu leichten rute" argumentieren!

jeder wie er will  entweder er findet gefallen dran und zieht es durch oder er lässt es relativ schnell wieder bleiben...


AMEN


----------

